# Small Shop Storage Solutions



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Lets see your small shop storage innovations? I'm working on a shop makeover for my 2-car garage. What have you done to maximize storage. I'm attatching my plan for the first wall makeover. Center is pegboard with future plans for one of those expanding pegboard boxes.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I just mount a shelve in every nook and creavace possible. Loft in the rafters for long term storage. Not a shop just garage and storage.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I sort of store things everywhere!
The best place, for storing table saw accessories, is hanging from 2 pieces of wood, above the table saw. Also have 3 track light spots there.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/mveach-14488/albums/shop/

check out the out feed table.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Thanks, your feed table is sweet. I plan to use my workbench for outfeed support. I also plan to mount my benchtop table saw to the workbench ala 



. (see 6:15) Here are some pictures of the kinds of ideas I'm looking for.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is one slick workbench table that is in the youtube video.... I may have to make one similiar. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I use a variation of that ladder bracket. Works great!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I suggest that you build and install full extension roll-out shelves in your base cabinets.

It will save you from having to rummage for things.

Jeff


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

*Memorial Day Shop Fixins*

Spent the morning on a new set of shelves for the nook by the garage door. Works great, and I can't wait to do the other side.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

*Built in in-Progress*


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

The two best things I have done that have given me more storage in my 11x19 shop are...

I took down the over head door, cut it in half and made carriage doors. Getting rid of the tracks or counter springs frees up usable space on the sides and allows for lights and storage above. I use some PVC fence attached to the doors to give me more space. It keeps the dogs in and prying eyes out. Since I am in SoCal I can use it year round.











The other was building this storage cabinet from plans in Wood or American Woodworker, I can't remember which. It uses plastic busboy containers that you see in restaurants and are inexpensive. I took all the power tools out of the plastic cases they came in and they live with accessories in the containers. It holds an amazing amount of stuff and you can pull the bin when you need it.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Hi. Where do you buy those bus boy containers? Thx!


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some pics on how I store some of my tools in my shop. I have a 3 car garage and when doing a woodworking project leave one vehicle outside for the few days I am working inside and have everything spread out. I like to keep things neat and orderly so when I am ready to use them they are available and not hard to get to. I just finished this weekend a storage shelving system for my bench top tools. (Downdraft sanding table, Router table, Planer, and Disc and belt sander). Here are some pics. Got the design from a magazine and modified it to fit my tools and rolling stand. It works good and easy to change to the tool I need.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

My "shop" is a 6x12 HH enclosed trailer. I have a one car garage at my house and no room for my Tacoma AND my shop, so the trailer is like a mobile extra room.










This 2'x4' rolling bench stands about 32" tall and originally was just to be a band saw/sander station (as I wired it for power). I have since added shelves to it to store clamps, my router, and my sanders, and a pair of folding 2'x4' wings with fold-down legs so I now have a 6'x4' bench complete with vice that can collapse and lives at the front of my trailer. My Jet table saw, scroll saw, miter saw, and jointer all line up nicely behind it, while the band saw and drill press live on two identical stands, one over each wheel. 

I can have the entire trailer unloaded inside of 10 minutes. (A hand truck helps unload the band saw and drill press quickly and easily.)


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

I got tired of falling over everything. So i just went with new construction. 32' by 64', ten foot walls with scissor trusses and 6 inch thick cement floor.


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

Redrox007 said:


> Hi. Where do you buy those bus boy containers? Thx!


I got them at Smart&Final. I don't know if it is a national chain or just local. Any restaurant supply store will have them.

Removing all my tools from the blow molded plastic cases gave me a lot more room, the cases that tools come in take up a lot of space.

I found a link to the article....HERE


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Gougher said:


> I got tired of falling over everything. So i just went with new construction. 32' by 64', ten foot walls with scissor trusses and 6 inch thick cement floor.



Very sweet! You got me beat by this------much. 32 X 40 for the wood shop.:laughing:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I have gone a complete 360. When I first started i Put most of my tools and consumerables in Platic containers and stacked them in the corner of the work shop.

Years later. I have benches, cabinets, wheels on most of my equipment and portable benches for my planer etc. However with alll the consumerables I have and being a bower bird have found that storing things on shelves like spray paint and other consumerables is very space consuming especially since I may not use them that often.

So, I have gone back to good quality large plastic containers and find that it is a very good space saving idea. It opens up my wall space for cabinets ets while the containers can be stacked on each other as a further space saver.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)

Making progress on my small shop.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the idea of the bus boy containers. Convenient and functional. They are very easy to clean since they are plastics. Hmmm ... let me think.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

newtrix said:


> Spent the morning on a new set of shelves for the nook by the garage door. Works great, and I can't wait to do the other side.


The drill stored in the PVC pipe is a great idea. Building some as soon as I get home.:yes:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

EWerner said:


> The drill stored in the PVC pipe is a great idea. Building some as soon as I get home.:yes:


I also like the idea, but would mount the pvc pipe 90 degrees to the wall, and have 4, in the same space.


----------



## newtrix (May 12, 2012)




----------

